# I need a new soldering station...any good ones?



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

So my old Weller just doesn't cut it anymore. I tried a new tip and its still the same. It barely melts solder and forget about soldering to a pot.
I am looking to get one on Amazon.ca but there are literally hundreds.
Can anyone recommend a good one?
I do mostly guitars, amps, light stuff, but I would like enough heat to be able to solder grounds to amp chassis and grounds to pots. Also, solder covers to pickup bases.
Cheers


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

This is the one I have. Has served me well for several years now.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

I have the same one, worked out great. Paid around 50$ if I recall.

EDIT: just checked and I paid 100$ back in 2012 at Active Tech. 

It now sells for 163$

Variable Temp Soldering Station - 50W Iron | Active Tech Electronics Distributor


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Well...what a coincidence....I just bought that exact same one. There was one on Amazon that was "used" which means new, but opened.
It sure wasn't 50$!!
I have bought lots of "used" stuff from amazon with good results.
Can you solder pots with the pointy tip?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I solder everything with the standard tip, which I believe is the pointy one. never change them.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I have a Hakko 936 that is similar to the Weller station but cheaper. I've never seen one for $50 though.


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

Hakko is what all the new cool kids in hardware start-ups with no money use. $120ish is relatively easy to find, replaceable tips, good temperature regulation. Wellers are mid-range workhorses, but Hakkos are generally as good for way less.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Yeah, Hakko 936 for me as well. good price, works well. Parts are easy to get as well.


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

I have both the Weller WES51 and the Hakko 936. I paid about $60 for the Weller ten years ago. The Hakko was closer to $100. The Hakko 936 is now discontinued I believe. Hard to go wrong with either brand. Interchangeable tips means you can solder just about anything. I prefer a screwdriver tip in various sizes for soldering on large items.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

There are lot's of counterfeit Hakko's out there. They're usually priced much better than the real ones. 
Just curious whether you looked into fixing the power unit?


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

My Weller is really old. I have tried new tips and its the same. I don't think you can fix a tired soldering iron, can you??


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Depends on the model. Most of the ones with temperature control or regulation can be fixed. These will usually have some kind of base unit. Ones that just plug right into the wall are probably not repairable.
Mine is pretty old too. Weller WTCPL, it uses a magnetic switch inside the handle that I've had to replace a couple times over the 25+yrs. I've owned it. I got it used.
This is what the guts of the handle look like, the switch is the yellow part. The heating element is also replaceable in this model.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Mine has a separate base, but no controls other than an on off switch.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Does it have a model number? Is the tip similar to the above? That unit also has only a on/off switch and it is the magnetic switch that does the temperature regulation (in conjunction with the special tip).


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

I don't think there is a model number..I would need to look. It looks just like this one. I actually have two, the other one died about a year ago. I guess they have a certain life span.


----------



## stompbox (Apr 3, 2009)

Have a Hakko at home - has been solid for 15+ years. Weller WES51 on my bench at work, also good. It's essential to have variable temperature IMHO.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

MyHakko FX-888D is holding its own ATM, B&E Electronics had a tonne of the for $99.










Sent from my other other brain.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

capnjim said:


> I don't think there is a model number..I would need to look. It looks just like this one. I actually have two, the other one died about a year ago. I guess they have a certain life span.
> 
> View attachment 20312


That looks like the standard 24V type magnestat pencil. When it works right do you hear an occasional click from the iron? When you buy tips, are there different temperatures available? Does the tip look like the one I linked in post #12 ?
If so, both your dead ones are probably repairable.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

No clicks..my tips are kind of flat. I only tried one new tip.
Anyways, I did already buy a new one. I want something with temp. control that I can use on pots and amp chassis. Even when these old Wellers were working, they never quite had enough juice to solder a ground on a fresh pot or an amp chassis. 
I would be happy to donate them both to you if you pay the shipping, or if anyone else wants them.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

capnjim said:


> No clicks..my tips are kind of flat. I only tried one new tip.
> Anyways, I did already buy a new one. I want something with temp. control that I can use on pots and amp chassis. *Even when these old Wellers were working, they never quite had enough juice to solder a ground on a fresh pot or an amp chassis. *
> I would be happy to donate them both to you if you pay the shipping, or if anyone else wants them.


Sure they do. It's largely to do with the size of the tip. Put a larger flat tip in there, allow for a bit more time to warm up and you'll be soldering to chassis and pot cases in about 2 seconds. It's more about having a large mass (and tip surface area) containing heat that can quickly transfer to the working surface more so than higher and higher temperatures. Replacement tips are cheap.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

I had decent size tips. Wide and flat. I think these were always a bit tired. I got them at garage sales years ago and I think they were used in industry. Heavy use. Believe me, I have tried many many times to solder on a pot without luck.
Forget about soldering a ground to an amp. 
Hopefull the new one will do the job.
Like I said, if anyone want my old ones I would be happy to send them to you for just the cost of shipping.
They are pretty rough.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2016)

I recently picked up a 60w adjustable nexxtech from the source.
For under $20, works for me.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

I've been using a WTCPT for years.


----------

